# what is Brabant ensemble best accomplishement in your eyes, best cd? best offering?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I have several Brabant ensemble cds to name a fews

Antoine Brumel
Cristobal de Morales
Nicolas Gombert
Thomas Crecquillon
Roland de Lassus

So i have plenty of music from the Brabant ensemble

I was wondering about others released by this ensemble
Like the obscur Pierre Moulu and Dominique Phinot

What is your favorite released by them and why?

P.s hyperion im waiting for a cd of Pierre de Manchicourt and Jacquet de Mantua, my order
have not arrived yet for Manchicourt and i order it two month ago, Mantua was order fairly recently,
perhaps Mantua may come up but maybe Manchicourt is out of print(oh no oh no oh no, deprofundis goes ballistic), jezz i hope this is still available?

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Clemens non papa. There are other good things for Manchicourt (Paul van Nevel, Edith Ho.)


----------

